# Freeze del sistema, come capirne la causa?

## nihil0

salve a tutti, come da titolo ultimamente incappo in alcuni freeze del sistema (sony vaio grt + gentoo 2.6.17-r8 ) del tutto inaspettati. Per freeze intendo la assoluta impossibilità di interagire col sistema, persino la tastiera non funziona. Questo da quando ho installato una versione modificata di wpa-supplicant fornita col cd dei driver della mia chiavetta wireless usb con chipset Zydas 1211b. Tuttavia non potendo dare un'occhiata ai log con dmesg al riavvio successivo, mi rimane solo /var/log/messages che però non sembra segnalare nulla di strano tranne qualke incomprensibile (per me) ripetuto avviso. Potrebbe essere solo una coincidenza quella dell'installazione di wpa-supplicant, come potrebbe il problema dipendere dall'inserimento di dvd non del tutto predicibilmente leggibili  :Smile:  cmq più ke una soluzione vorrei capire come trovare una soluzione, cioè da dove posso partire per un'analisi del problema? grazie a tutti

----------

## Ic3M4n

investigando... primo: perchè non hai utilizzato wpa nel portage? non funziona? 

prima di installare wpa funzionava tutto?

se disabiliti wpa e metti un cd funziona?

... via via così fino a quando non trovi chi è il colpevole. credo sia l'unico modo oltre ad abilitarsi un po' di verbose dove possibile per vedere cosa succede all'interno del sistema.

----------

## nihil0

ho riscontrato un freeze a lettore vuoto, e pochi secondi prima le pagine web non venivano + caricate... a questo punto le probabilità ke sia il wpa-supplicant aumentano. cmq la versione del portage non funzionava, dunque ho installato quella in questione e la avvio da shell ad ogni avvio (perdonate il giro di parole). + ke avviare il wpa-supplicant con l'opzione -d e salvare l'output su file non so ke fare. ma possibile ke una parziale riscrittura di un programma di gestione di connessioni wireless possa bloccare il sistema a questo modo?

----------

## Kernel78

Hai attivato i Magic SysRq key nel kernel ? quando ti si blocca il sistema riesci ad usarli o anche loro non rispondono ?

----------

## nihil0

Ciao, sto ricompilando il kernel attivando il Magic SysRQ. Grazie per il consiglio, non ero a conoscenza di tali possibilità, cmq ammesso ke funzioni (dato ke in caso di freeze neanke la tastiera sembra rispondere più) quali informazioni mi consigli di salvare per poi analizzare?

In ogni caso mentre uso il sistema tengo sott'occhio la shell dalla quale ho avviato il wpa-supplicant, e, oltre a salvare l'output molto verboso su file,  lo leggo costantemente: il sistema si è bloccato di nuovo, ma nessun avviso particolare dalla shell.

Sono perplesso

----------

## Kernel78

Anche quando la tastiera sembra bloccata è possibile che i magic funzionino ancora, in tal caso ti consiglio di usare in sequenza:

- 'e' per mandare un sigterm a tutti tranne a init (e attendi un attimo)

- 'i' per mandare un sigkill a tutti tranne a init

- 's' per syncare i dati su disco

- 'u' per smontare i filesystem

- 'b' per riavviare la macchina

----------

## nihil0

Ho ricompiltao il kernel con il supporto per il Magic SysRQ ma non riesco ad utilizzarlo: ho messo la riga kernel.sysrq = 1 in /etc/sysctl.conf eppure ottengo il seguente errore quando dò il comando

# sysctl -p /etc/sysctl.conf

net.ipv4.conf.default.rp_filter = 1

net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter = 1

error: "kernel.sysrq" is an unknown key

cmq i freeze sono del tutto casuali, posso stare diverse ore senza ke accada nulla di strano, mentre l'ultimo freeze è arrivato dopo un paio di minuti dall'avvio del sistema e della connessione. Credevo potesse essere qualke bug di firefox, dunque l'ho aggiornato, ma il freeze di cui sopra poi è arrivato con la sola connessione aperta. Utilizzo una versione delle wpa_supplicant-0.4.7 fornita nel cd di installazione della chiavetta wireless usb con chipset zydas, potrebbe essere una versione modificata visto ke la 0.6.0 non accetta il flag per il supporto ai driver zydas nel makefile una volta lasciato il make. Per sicurezza l'ho appena ricompilata, così come ho ricompilato il modulo zd1211b ottenuto dai driver ufficiali versione 2.16 (prima utilizzavo la 2.15). Ora vedo se ricompaiono i blocchi.

Accetto suggerimenti ulteriori, grazie

----------

## xveilsidex

prova ad utilizzare lm_sensors per avere sott'occhio la temperatura del tuo pc! una temperatura più elevata potrebbè mandare in freeze il pc o addirittura riavviarlo a meno che dal bios non imposti il limite di temperatura massima ke il tuo pc può sopportare. In tal caso il pc si dovrebbe spegnere da solo quando la temperatura è molto elevata.

----------

